# Holiday Valley NY - Terrain Parks



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice pic! Cool to see HV being represented!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

There is NO way I could do that without crapping my pants and getting hurt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Metalhead505 said:


> There is NO way I could do that without crapping my pants and getting hurt!


at least you'd only crap your pants, I'd probably vomit too and break my neck


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*pimp your resort*

More shots here of Holiday Valley:
Suburban Blend 08 Snowboard Team

and Peek'n Peak, NY as well. In this Western New York region we also have Kissing Bridge and Cockaign Resorts.


----------

